# [Solved] After an emerge -uD world, I boot read-only

## chix4mat

Hi all: 

I fully updated my Gentoo install earlier, and when finished, only had one configuration file affected (/etc/init.d/hwclock). Before I reboot, I recompiled my kernel (3.6.2-gentoo) using the same configuration as before, but just added USB 3.0 support as a module. Things all seemed fine, so I rebooted. 

When rebooted, I entered into the OS in real-only mode. When at the command-prompt, I can fix things using 'mount / -o remount,rw', but nothing I seem to do can prevent the OS from booting up as read-only in the first place. 

Perusing other threads on this issue, I've: 

- Edited the kernel to mount ext2/ext3 as ext4 + added 'rootfstype=ext4' to my GRUB boot paramaters

- Added 'rw' to each of my mounted hard drives in /etc/fstab

Neither of these helped, and nor should the first one help since it was my ext4 partition that was being mounted as read-only.

Is there any place I should be looking for errors? Did anything just change that could cause this oddity to begin happening? Aside from the singular configuration file that was changed after my full update (which isn't related to file systems) and recompiling my kernel (which I've done a hundred times), I can't think of anything else to check. 

For what it's worth, I compiled the kernel using 'genkernel --splash --menuconfig all'. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!

----------

## Hu

Does the old kernel exhibit the same behavior?  Does the new kernel log anything relevant to dmesg?

----------

## chix4mat

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Does the old kernel exhibit the same behavior?  Does the new kernel log anything relevant to dmesg?

 

Hi Hu: 

No, booting into the older 3.5 kernel exhibits the same behavior. 

Thanks!

Edit: dmesg

----------

## Hu

That indicates the problem is related to a user program update, not to the new kernel.  What programs have you updated lately?

It is normal for the system to initially boot ro, but normally the system switches to rw well before you can interact with it.

----------

## Usermind42

Hey,

I had the same thing, on my old stage3 install.

Too, i tried to make a fresh install from the handbook, and it does the same thing! with the 3.5.7.

Now i use a package.mask for using an older kernel,xorg-server,xorg-drivers!

Because at this time it's a fucking mess (for stable keywords)!

Hope this help u =]

----------

## chix4mat

Thanks for the help guys, it's much appreciated. 

Googling further, I found a trace of someone talking about the 'root' executable under /etc/init.d. So for fun I tried: 

rc-update add root boot

And lo and behold, fixed. I am not sure if 'root' was configured for rc-update before, but it has to be now.

----------

